

EBay To Announce Something Big With Facebook In Two Weeks - eokuma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/23/paypal-to-announce-something-big-with-facebook-in-two-weeks/

======
egiva
Yeah - Oodle runs Facebook Marketplace right now which classifieds-wise is
competing with Ebay. I wonder if FB+Ebay means that Oodle is out in favor of
some larger deal. Although, maybe Ebay is buying Oodle and taking over
marketplace- that would be big news.

